# Woman Painters



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

After reading the thread How young is too young to work? 
i wondered how many companies here have woman painters ?

The last 7 years 90% of my painters are woman. Our main business is repaints residential homes. It's worked great for me :thumbsup:

My lead painter is a woman and she's gold, great with homeowners, excellent painter, beautiful person and can sell my 
company to any customer :notworthy:

So who hires woman and how does it work for you?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't, only because I can't remember the last time I came across a female painter. I'd have no problem with hiring one, it's just that there's really none in the trade here.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

when I owed a pc and hired, one summer we had two sisters on the crew. Without being sexist and without being able to describe exactly HOW, they were different than the guys. Hell, they were vastly different from each other.

In a perfect world, a company would be smart to employ both sexes as I think their different innate qualities balance out each other.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I worked with a female painter when I first started off, surprisingly enough. She was not only a company owner, but she actually got out there and did the work herself. 

Talk about a hustler, she certainly did what she had to do to keep the work coming in. Was good to see a strong female presence in the paint business. 

As for employees? We don't currently employ any, not that we wouldn't want to, but like another poster said, they are very few and far between.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Repaint, as you know from the other thread, we do. Over the years, probably half of our employees have been women. As you say, it is a great help in the interior repaint business. 

All of our woman painters have been housebroken, which is more than I can say for the guys....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

No.

There's nothing that will change that.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If I could find the right ones I would hire without hesitation. I have had several in the past, their neatness and attention to detail usually always are better than mens.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have worked with a few females over the years, the best one yet has been Carly, we are business partners. We have talked about hiring a female maybe for next season.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

My first day, years ago, I stepped around the corner to meet the guys. At the far end of the house stood a slender vixen, long blond hair flowing down her back leading to her curvacious heart shaped butt. My thoughts: "WOW, she's a hottie, I wonder what her face looks like!" I approached her with nervous anticipation and said "Hi, my name is squid". She turned...........the dude had an unshaven face, bad teeth and cig hangin' from his puss. DOH!

I worked for a gal much like woodcoyote did. She was a real spitfire, could sling it with the best of 'em.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

How does having women around work with your male employees? With the kind of guys I have and what they talk about and how they are....sounds like a straight sexual harassment case on day one...

But most of my guys are younger and even the older ones aren't the best...lol...I guess I'm even part of it too....


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I hired a woman years ago thinking since I couldn't find a male employee with the standards I wanted I'd try a woman.

She didn't have it though and it ended with her showing up late(which I hate)two days in a row and I canned her.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

My wife is my partner (was a painter for 10 years) and also a member of CAWIC 
which is the Canadian Association of Women In Construction.
We always have both men and women painters, managers, apprentices.
I don't see why it would be any different.
Studies like this one and many more actually prove that women are harder workers than men.
I know when things got tough on a job site, quite often it was the women that pulled through.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> How does having women around work with your male employees? With the kind of guys I have and what they talk about and how they are....sounds like a straight sexual harassment case on day one...
> 
> But most of my guys are younger and even the older ones aren't the best...lol...I guess I'm even part of it too....


...and yet you haven't had much luck in the interior repaint market...:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> ...and yet you haven't had much luck in the interior repaint market...:blink:


I hate interior repaints passionatly...the only time I'd focus on it is winter....and luckily I have a nice big commercial job for this winter...

But now that I think about it....I just picked up "interior painting" for first page angies list in my area....dang.....


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

The couple that I have worked with did great work on interiors. But Exteriors were really not their cup of tea. Any ladder larger then a 16' got comical.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Lazerline said:


> The couple that I have worked with did great work on interiors. But Exteriors were really not their cup of tea. Any ladder larger then a 16' got comical.


The women on our crew have shown the guys a lot about finesse versus brute strength and awkwardness when it comes to dealing with extension ladders and picks, especially when it came to 32s and 40s.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been training a woman for the past three years. I'm really proud of how quickly she has learned, both how to prep/paint and how to work effectively on ladders. 

I snapped this pic of her working on a 32' this past summer. Moving/setting up ladders is as much about balance as it strength. 

Most of this past season it was just the two of us working. 
It's funny that even though we drive separate vehicles, and in no way act like it, many people assume that we are married. In this small town area, I guess people are unused to seeing a female trades person working independently.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Ladders? Our best, most efficient and safest climbers have been women. 
Last year one of our best left to go back to school. Losing her was quite noticeable.
The same with lifts and equipment. It has never been a problem.
And the BEHR can pictured, belonged to the Golf Club maintenance, don't start.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just don't let on that you're hiring someone (or not) based on their gender.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Just don't let on that you're hiring someone (or not) based on their gender.


Let me add: don't hire someone or not based on their gender.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've been training a woman for the past three years. I'm really proud of how quickly she has learned, both how to prep/paint and how to work effectively on ladders.
> 
> I snapped this pic of her working on a 32' this past summer. Moving/setting up ladders is as much about balance as it strength.
> 
> ...


People often asked if the woman who was our lead painter and I were married, for the reasons that you mentioned. And also for the way we spoke to one another. We'd reply, "Yes, but not to each other." 

It did get funny when she'd get exasperated with a question of mine, and answer, "Honey, I told you already...." 

After 13 years with us, she went back to school.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Just don't let on that you're hiring someone (or not) based on their gender.


Absolutely, it's always been our policy to hire the best woman for the job.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think a female painter would fit in with this saturday the 14th limo bus strip club trip.....I would have had to send a woman on her own trip.....lol....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> I don't think a female painter would fit in with this saturday the 14th limo bus strip club trip.....I would have had to send a woman on her own trip.....lol....


Let me tell you this: after 15 yrs in factories, don't think a woman won't go to a stripclub. For women, its scouting the competition....

Been to many a company holiday party and seen women gone wild hehe


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

As I have mentioned in many threads before, my wife paints with us.

She started by doing the books and all of the office tasks'. I went through a string of bad painters and let them all go, and she saw how it was stressing me out so she offered to help. That was about 5 years ago. She earns a salary whether she is working or not. More money stays in our household as apposed to hiring another painter and letting her go.

As I mentioned in the other thread, she has a better eye on residential repaints than we do. She spots all the imperfections, prior to, and after painting leaving less room for a client to spot touch ups and create a punch list for us. 

She is also anal about a jobsite being unorganized so it is always neat and tidy.

Some new construction jobs are full of goons, so if we show up and it is not a site I would want to see her have to work on, I will send her home. Luckily we have great contractors who we work for, and all are respectful of everyone on site male or female.

Sometimes on NC its a little nasty for women to have to deal with the porta potties, as you know how gross they can get especially in the hot summer months.

I have also had 2 other females in the past. They didn't work out, not because of their gender, but because of work habits.

I think I would almost prefer to hire females if I were going to hire anymore staff in the future. Home owners love them, and they are usually more respectful when speaking and their manorisms (key word usually).

The only down side of Having females is if they decide to go and have babies.. I wouldn't want to expose them to any paint fumes whatsoever during pregnancy, and obviously they will need to take a mat leave once they have their babies. That is life though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and now a question for the lady painting contractors here:

After hearing all these praises about women painters (except for one notable & obvious exception) Would you hire a man ? :whistling2: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The young lady who bought my business was often mistaken as being my daughter. BTW: She's held her own quite well and has grown the business in line with what I thought she could.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My wife works with me on a daily basis ("that's no lady - that's my wife"). The customers love her. My own daughter is one of the best painters I know. If she lived close by I would hire her in an instant. 

Doing only interior work, I think women would actually be just as good at the painting (if not better) than most men. I also think they tend to put the women HOs more at ease.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Women are a distraction on the jobsite,lol. Even I'm checking them out to see how I compare, bad news....:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Women are a distraction on the jobsite,lol. Even I'm checking them out to see how I compare, bad news....:jester:


women are a distraction while watching football too, but they make up for by bringing in the snacks and beer  :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> women are a distraction while watching football too, but they make up for by bringing in the snacks and beer  :whistling2:


Hope the WW isn't looking over your shoulder right now. :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Hope the WW isn't looking over your shoulder right now. :no:



WHY ?? She watches it upstairs :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Women are a distraction on the jobsite,lol. Even I'm checking them out to see how I compare, bad news....:jester:


It's been my experience that the average painter is pretty easy distrac... Hey, look, Shiny!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've been training a woman for the past three years. I'm really proud of how quickly she has learned, both how to prep/paint and how to work effectively on ladders.
> 
> I snapped this pic of her working on a 32' this past summer. Moving/setting up ladders is as much about balance as it strength.
> 
> ...


Same with Carly and myself, people assume we are a couple.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> How does having women around work with your male employees? With the kind of guys I have and what they talk about and how they are....sounds like a straight sexual harassment case on day one...
> 
> But most of my guys are younger and even the older ones aren't the best...lol...I guess I'm even part of it too....


So far every contractor and male that has work for us or we did work for showed nothing but respect for Carly, they kept the language pretty clean. If you have a female worker and she acts like a female most of the time the other guys will behave, if the female talks like a drunk sailor then I can see things going bad fast.
Only a couple of time did I have to tell some one to watch their mouth.
Remember just because the home owner isn't home doesn't mean they wont hear about some foul mouths from their neighbors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Women are a distraction on the jobsite,lol. Even I'm checking them out to see how I compare, bad news....:jester:


Checking out (Which I say is normal) and making rude comments are two entirely different things.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> So far every contractor and male that has work for us or we did work for showed nothing but respect for Carly, they kept the language pretty clean. If you have a female worker and she acts like a female most of the time the other guys will behave, if the female talks like a drunk sailor then I can see things going bad fast.
> Only a couple of time did I have to tell some one to watch their mouth.
> Remember just because the home owner isn't home doesn't mean they wont hear about some foul mouths from their neighbors.


That's definitely probably a bigger issue with my guys than most here...my guys are mostly 21-30 and even the handful that are 40-55 are single and just as bad if not worse....I know what my guys talk about and how......I've had two guys that honestly probably have sex addictions and should sit down with Dr.phil....lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> That's definitely probably a bigger issue with my guys than most here...my guys are mostly 21-30 and even the handful that are 40-55 are single and just as bad if not worse....I know what my guys talk about and how......I've had two guys that honestly probably have sex addictions and should sit down with Dr.phil....lol


those who talk the most, are getting the least.

They ain't got no addiction, they got dick shuns


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> I don't think a female painter would fit in with this saturday the 14th limo bus strip club trip.....I would have had to send a woman on her own trip.....lol....


You are a douche, sorry can't hold it back any longer.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> women are a distraction while watching football too, but they make up for by bringing in the snacks and beer  :whistling2:


Hey, at least your honest. Where do you want that pretzel Bill?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Checking out (Which I say is normal) and making rude comments are two entirely different things.


Why do I not understand multi-quoting?


I do not make rude comments, it's more like under my breath saying - damn , wish I had an a** like that. I appreciate the human form. Where's Sean? lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey, at least your honest. Where do you want that pretzel Bill?


depends on how salted.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> That's definitely probably a bigger issue with my guys than most here...my guys are mostly 21-30 and even the handful that are 40-55 are single and just as bad if not worse....I know what my guys talk about and how......I've had two guys that honestly probably have sex addictions and should sit down with Dr.phil....lol


I wouldn't think that he'd be their type - not that there's anything wrong with it if he is. :whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> You are a douche, sorry can't hold it back any longer.


Thanks lol...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> That's definitely probably a bigger issue with my guys than most here...my guys are mostly 21-30 and even the handful that are 40-55 are single and just as bad if not worse....I know what my guys talk about and how......I've had two guys that honestly probably have sex addictions and should sit down with Dr.phil....lol


That's for sure....maybe


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Why do I not understand multi-quoting?
> 
> 
> I do not make rude comments, it's more like under my breath saying - damn , wish I had an a** like that. I appreciate the human form. Where's Sean? lol


When you find out, let me know.:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Why do I not understand multi-quoting?
> 
> I do not make rude comments, it's more like under my breath saying - damn , wish I had an a** like that. I appreciate the human form. Where's Sean? lol


No rude comments? Aye.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You are a douche, sorry can't hold it back any longer.





richmondpainting said:


> Thanks lol...


lol One thing about Rich is he has thick skin, I am not sure on some other stuff but he lets it roll off.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> No rude comments? Aye.....


I meant about other women, we chicks have to stick together. I could give a crap about you douche bags,lol.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We had one guy who didn't understand the limits of appropriate behavior towards the women on the crew. He was gone so fast, I'm not sure he knew what hit him.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I meant about other women, we chicks have to stick together. I could give a crap about you douche bags,lol.


lmao. Sick em killer.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> lol One thing about Rich is he has thick skin, I am not sure on some other stuff but he lets it roll off.


Its confidence.... I just don't think its fair sometimes how people talk and act towards me....and if I did it I'd be in trouble real fast....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> We had one guy who didn't understand the limits of appropriate behavior towards the women on the crew. He was gone so fast, I'm not sure he knew what hit him.


That bs that Rich is spitting about his guys are to rough around the edges no longer flies. If his guys were sexually harassing a lady on the site it would be Rich's ass holding the bag. Shame he does not understand that.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> lmao. Sick em killer.


I love your pet names for me baby.lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Its confidence.... I just don't think its fair sometimes how people talk and act towards me....and if I did it I'd be in trouble real fast....


Yeah I get that about you but what you seem aloof too is that your employees are building your reputation. If you let them harass a woman it is you reputation on the line not theirs. If you let them perform unsafe work practices, same thing. If you think you can post on pt about ways to screw the irs they may see it. Be smart if you want to build an empire man.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That bs that Rich is spitting about his guys are to rough around the edges no longer flies. If his guys were sexually harassing a lady on the site it would be Rich's ass holding the bag. Shame he does not understand that.


Rich's ass is safe......:blink:



richmondpainting said:


> I've always looked at it as if someone is gunna sue you....there gunna sue you and a title of "llc" isn't gunna stop a good lawyer.....but I guess I should look into it if I want 20 plus painters and continue on with my vision..but at the same time....considering most of my guys are ran through a temp agency.... h ow could I be sued for a worker who technically doesn't even work for me...I would think that would be one if the perks of doing it this way....I could see the agency coming after me if it was something really stupid....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> That bs that Rich is spitting about his guys are to rough around the edges no longer flies. If his guys were sexually harassing a lady on the site it would be Rich's ass holding the bag. Shame he does not understand that.


We have no female employees....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That bs that Rich is spitting about his guys are to rough around the edges no longer flies. If his guys were sexually harassing a lady on the site it would be Rich's ass holding the bag. Shame he does not understand that.


No, since they're from a temp agency, he figures he's off the hook, no matter what they do.::whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> We have no female employees....


You miss the point. 


Gough said:


> No, since they're from a temp agency, he figures he's off the hook, no matter what they do.::whistling2:


I figured.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> We have no female employees....


I thought you said you had no employees, period, that "your guys" were from temp agency.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> I thought you said you had no employees, period, that "your guys" were from temp agency.


I can find the thread. 

Not that different than ppl who claim their employees as subs.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Checking out (Which I say is normal) and making rude comments are two entirely different things.


"Checking out" is normal? I don't think so. The people I work around are all morally sound and decent people, we all have wives and not a chance would any woman be checked out on our site.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

One thing I do not condone is the degredation of women in any sense in my personal and business life, and I'm sure as hell not going to let it fly here. I grew up with three sisters. One is a teacher, another a retired college professor, and the third has an MBA in business. Two of the three got their educations while raising families. I've worked with some damn good women in my career. Many could put men to shame when it came to being responsible and their professional abilities on the job site.

Now some of you can look at a particular member's comments with some humor, or take them with a grain of salt, and that's your perogative. However, that's not the "vision" of PaintTalk. No where does it say "for men only". 

You've heard of the old saying; "Give a person enough rope....."? Well, this particular member has enough rope, made the slip-knot, and is standing on the trap door. Just a matter of who's going to pull the handle.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> "Checking out" is normal? I don't think so. The people I work around are all morally sound and decent people, we all have wives and not a chance would any woman be checked out on our site.


I find that hrd to believe that you or your guys never check out a female when they walk by, many times I have said to myself wow she is hot, I will tell Carly when I see a hot chick and she will check them out also. We are human looking is ok.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That bs that Rich is spitting about his guys are to rough around the edges no longer flies. If his guys were sexually harassing a lady on the site it would be Rich's ass holding the bag. Shame he does not understand that.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I think there is a whole lot of important stuff he does not understand, maybe his criminal lawyer will straighten him out down the road.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I find that hrd to believe that you or your guys never check out a female when they walk by, many times I have said to myself wow she is hot, I will tell Carly when I see a hot chick and she will check them out also. We are human looking is ok.


I agree....


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> "Checking out" is normal? I don't think so. The people I work around are all morally sound and decent people, we all have wives and not a chance would any woman be checked out on our site.


UM I just had to say....NOT! Man that BS made me lol...:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> One thing I do not condone is the degredation of women in any sense in my personal and business life, and I'm sure as hell not going to let it fly here. I grew up with three sisters. One is a teacher, another a retired college professor, and the third has an MBA in business. Two of the three got their educations while raising families. I've worked with some damn good women in my career. Many could put men to shame when it came to being responsible and their professional abilities on the job site.
> 
> Now some of you can look at a particular member's comments with some humor, or take them with a grain of salt, and that's your perogative. However, that's not the "vision" of PaintTalk. No where does it say "for men only".
> 
> You've heard of the old saying; "Give a person enough rope....."? Well, this particular member has enough rope, made the slip-knot, and is standing on the trap door. Just a matter of who's going to pull the handle.


Wolf,

I do hope you read my beer and snacks post as lampooning those who actually have that Neanderthal mindset.

I am enthused that most trades, ESPECIALLY the paint and paper trades, have embraced a more enlightened attitude towards women in general, and not JUST by having them side by side at the wall.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Some people just amaze me more and more......geez....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Some people just amaze me more and more......geez....


There's one thing that we certainly agree on:whistling2:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I find that hrd to believe that you or your guys never check out a female when they walk by, many times I have said to myself wow she is hot, I will tell Carly when I see a hot chick and she will check them out also. We are human looking is ok.


Actually my statement is true. My boss is a Christian, used to be pastor and does prison ministry on weekends, my builder (60 percent of our yearly work) is christian. Also anyone coming by our sites is respected 1000 percent. I am not Christian but I have learned the importance of respect and reverance for people.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I agree....


I don't agree.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I worked with a crew that "looks". I quit there quickly. I surround myself with people I'm proud to call friend or brother. And I get tired of men that act like dogs. I feel sorry for them because they look so stupid with turned heads, rubber necking and such, pathetic.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've been training a woman for the past three years. I'm really proud of how quickly she has learned, both how to prep/paint and how to work effectively on ladders.
> 
> I snapped this pic of her working on a 32' this past summer. Moving/setting up ladders is as much about balance as it strength.
> 
> ...


Those ladder feet should be turned up and dug in.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> Actually my statement is true. My boss is a Christian, used to be pastor and does prison ministry on weekends, my builder (60 percent of our yearly work) is christian. Also anyone coming by our sites is respected 1000 percent. I am not Christian but I have learned the importance of respect and reverance for people.


An admirably trait..



ridesarize said:


> I worked with a crew that "looks". I quit there quickly. I surround myself with people I'm proud to call friend or brother. And I get tired of men that act like dogs. I feel sorry for them because they look so stupid with turned heads, rubber necking and such, pathetic.


I agree to an extent but women can be just as pathetic.. Just walk around any big city..:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Delta Painting said:


> I agree to an extent but women can be just as pathetic.. Just walk around any big city..:whistling2:


Obviously, *some* women are just as pathetic as their male counterparts. Women is human also. Being a pig is not male exclusive. 

And I am sure some of each gender enjoy being looked at only as a hunk of flesh. Let 'em enjoy their little sexist life styles. I just hope they do not breed and raise more of their kind.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Obviously, *some* women are just as pathetic as their male counterparts. Women is human also. Being a pig is not male exclusive.
> 
> And I am sure some of each gender enjoy being looked at only as a hunk of flesh. Let 'em enjoy their little sexist life styles. I just hope they do not breed and raise more of their kind.


What you've written is very true. I know I get tired of only being valued for my dashing good looks and chiseled body. Hey ladies - there's a brain here too you know! :yes:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> I don't think a female painter would fit in with this saturday the 14th limo bus strip club trip.....I would have had to send a woman on her own trip.....lol....


Im not a female and I wouldn't be going on that trip if I temped for your company.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> You are a douche, sorry can't hold it back any longer.


hmmm...feeling conflicted about my misogynistic viewpoint after reading this response.

Must.Fight.Urge.To.Steal.Workaholic's.Internet.Girlfriend.


phew...all better now.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> You've heard of the old saying; "Give a person enough rope....."? Well, this particular member has enough rope, made the slip-knot, and is standing on the trap door. Just a matter of who's going to pull the handle.



Again?!?

But I have been a good boy..........oh wait, nevermind.

BAN HAMMER TIME!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looking for a specific paste product today. Had the "pleasure" of calling about four S-W's. The most helpful and knowledgeable SOUNDING S-W drones was a woman store manager.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> looking for a specific paste product today. Had the "pleasure" of calling about four S-W's. The most helpful and knowledgeable SOUNDING S-W drones was a woman store manager.


As a former SW "drone" I am insulted that you assume my gender made me less than a knowledgeable "drone".

My reputation as an opinionated painting industry type person extends well beyond Paint Talk, I took my job seriously.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> As a former SW "drone" I am insulted that you assume my gender made me less than a knowledgeable "drone".
> 
> My reputation as an opinionated painting industry type person extends well beyond Paint Talk, I took my job seriously.


as does the woman store manager I talked to.

In the past, I have had my fair share of drones wasting oxygen in an S-W. This is not a deep dark hidden secret in the industry. Yes, there are some managers that take their job seriously, and then there are the others. I swore off S-W many years ago because of them.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

Gough said:


> We had one guy who didn't understand the limits of appropriate behavior towards the women on the crew. He was gone so fast, I'm not sure he knew what hit him.


I'd absolutely hire a women if she could produce like the men, discrimination is nothing but utter ignorance . Like you said though , any disrespect (from whatever party) is gone.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

WisePainter said:


> hmmm...feeling conflicted about my misogynistic viewpoint after reading this response. Must.Fight.Urge.To.Steal.Workaholic's.Internet.Girlfriend. phew...all better now.


Got a pretty good laugh out of that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> What you've written is very true. I know I get tired of only being valued for my dashing good looks and chiseled body. Hey ladies - there's a brain here too you know! :yes:


and don't you feel just cheap when responding to your comment "Hey, my brain's up here" they respond, "I *AM* looking at your brain"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> and don't you feel just cheap when responding to your comment "Hey, my brain's up here" they respond, "I *AM* looking at your brain"


Well, various body parts have been known to take over and affect my behavior. :whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Im not a female and I wouldn't be going on that trip if I temped for your company.


I have two sherwin employees coming with now too...


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> How does having women around work with your male employees? With the kind of guys I have and what they talk about and how they are....sounds like a straight sexual harassment case on day one...
> 
> But most of my guys are younger and even the older ones aren't the best...lol...I guess I'm even part of it too....


Being a paint retailer, it strikes me that some of you may not realize the impact your behavior (and that of your employees) potentially has on your business. We are often asked to recommend painters, and the ONLY painters we recommend are the ones that we would feel comfortable having in our own homes. The only gauge of behavior we have is how those painters interact with us (an all-female department), and our observations of interaction with other painters and GCs within store limits. If there is even a hint of inappropriateness or unprofessionalism, no way would I send that person or crew to one of my customers' homes!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

The Paint Lady said:


> Being a paint retailer, it strikes me that some of you may not realize the impact your behavior (and that of your employees) potentially has on your business. We are often asked to recommend painters, and the ONLY painters we recommend are the ones that we would feel comfortable having in our own homes. The only gauge of behavior we have is how those painters interact with us (an all-female department), and our observations of interaction with other painters and GCs within store limits. If there is even a hint of inappropriateness or unprofessionalism, no way would I send that person or crew to one of my customers' homes!


no way!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

The Paint Lady said:


> Being a paint retailer, it strikes me that some of you may not realize the impact your behavior (and that of your employees) potentially has on your business. We are often asked to recommend painters, and the ONLY painters we recommend are the ones that we would feel comfortable having in our own homes. The only gauge of behavior we have is how those painters interact with us (an all-female department), and our observations of interaction with other painters and GCs within store limits. If there is even a hint of inappropriateness or unprofessionalism, no way would I send that person or crew to one of my customers' homes!


I have a pretty good standing with my stores.....one sherwin store who is managed by a woman...I'm the number #1 choice...and my home store gets me leads on the regular.....


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Whether you have male, female, black, white or spanish ect painters working for you should only hire a professional :thumbsup:

It's your company name at stake, if they act like a perv your going to have a hard time finding a quality customer especially in residential repaints

How many ho wants a bunch of guys "looking" at there wife or daughters
while they are paying them to work in there home?

Respect to other persons and their home is VERY important. Trust me as having a crew of woman painter you or the ho would never disrespect my painters because they are great painters and wonderful people 

Richmond you really need to get a hold of your company starting as being a leader showing your painters & customers a good role model ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When it comes to painting, the female of the species is more deadly than the male.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How ironic that as this thread is raising awareness, GM announced Mary Barra as its new CEO


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

daArch said:


> How ironic that as this thread is raising awareness, GM announced Mary Barra as its new CEO


Id like to think we had a little bit of influence on that decision.





Well, some of us anyways.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> How ironic that as this thread is raising awareness, GM announced Mary Barra as its new CEO


Not only that, Bill, but (closer to our trade, painters that is...) in October, *BM* announced Tracy Britt as its new CEO!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

are we comparing woman to men or woman to effeminate males ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Obviously, some women are just as pathetic as their male counterparts. Women is human also. Being a pig is not male


Women, overall, seem to be better at hiding it when deemed socially inappropriate. Guys in general are stupid in this regard.

I'm glad I logged on PT today....


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Now what about a husband and wife as painters in one company?  I've seen that in a company i worked many years ago.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What about girlfriends that visit the jobsite during "coffee" break? My old boss got mad. I told him not to be such a douchebag sexist


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> What about girlfriends that visit the jobsite during "coffee" break? My old boss got mad. I told him not to be such a douchebag sexist


You were badass back when you were a painter. 

:jester:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Now what about a husband and wife as painters in one company?  I've seen that in a company i worked many years ago.


 My wife and I manage to pull it off, George Z has previously mentioned his wife is part of their company... I think it depends on the relationship.. Some good relationships can do well when seeing each other 24/7 and some need the day at the office to get away from each other. 

My wife and I are 100% professional and work, and unless somebody asks if we are married, I make no point to bring it up. My wife is introduced by her first name, and I do not say my wife. It shouldn't really matter anyways... but a lot of people have the urge to ask anyways.. so I won't lie about it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Now what about a husband and wife as painters in one company?  I've seen that in a company i worked many years ago.


Do you mean both as employees or one spouse as employer and one as employee? As wje pointed out, there are a number of the latter here on PT.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Thought a womans place was in the kitchen!:whistling2:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Gough said:


> Do you mean both as employees or one spouse as employer and one as employee? As wje pointed out, there are a number of the latter here on PT.


I meant huby and wife both as your employes


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

wje said:


> My wife and I manage to pull it off, George Z has previously mentioned his wife is part of their company... I think it depends on the relationship.. Some good relationships can do well when seeing each other 24/7 and some need the day at the office to get away from each other. My wife and I are 100% professional and work, and unless somebody asks if we are married, I make no point to bring it up. My wife is introduced by her first name, and I do not say my wife. It shouldn't really matter anyways... but a lot of people have the urge to ask anyways.. so I won't lie about it.


My wife also does office work,and I handle the jobsites/estimates,etc.

This is not what i meant,i meant how about a husband and wife as your employees working together


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> My wife also does office work,and I handle the jobsites/estimates,etc.
> 
> This is not what i meant,i meant how about a husband and wife as your employees working together


Had a couple before. 
The woman was and still is a keeper, I do have her back when I can. What a great painter she is. From a contracting family and fully professional.
Her boyfriend I fired 3 months later. He was quite lazy and she was doing most of his work.
She didn't like that but agreed with me later.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> and now a question for the lady painting contractors here:
> 
> After hearing all these praises about women painters (except for one notable & obvious exception) Would you hire a man ? :whistling2: :thumbsup:



Well, I find them useful for carrying ladders, setting up scaffolds, you know the hard stuff. Can't give them too much to think about. And hey! if they're cute it's a win/ win for me.:jester:


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

What is a WW?

Whether or not a man is willing to work with a female painter is directly related to the size of his intellect. Smart money says women painters are a good idea


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> My wife also does office work,and I handle the jobsites/estimates,etc.
> 
> This is not what i meant,i meant how about a husband and wife as your employees working together



I once had a mother/son combo.. both were let go.. but had nothing to do with the relationship they had to one another, but rather the work they produced.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, I find them useful for carrying ladders, setting up scaffolds, you know the hard stuff. Can't give them too much to think about. And hey! if they're cute it's a win/ win for me.:jester:


When I joined the National Wallpaper Club (or whatever it's called), I was surprised at all the women paperhangers, only because I felt some of the ones I had seen did not have the upper body strength to set some of the complicated interior staging oft required.

Boy was I wrong.

As someone said, it's not so much about strength as about balance.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey all - to answer a couple questions - one girl I worked with / subbed for was more ornery than all the men I've worked around put together, and on the flip side - the lady I apprenticed for was the most polite / meticulous lovely person in the world.

We did hire a male painter on the odd occasion when we needed an extra pair of hands at a pinch - and he was very good too.

So I suppose on balance I wouldn't care either way - if they were (as stated previously) polite / tidy / respectful / meticulous then whatever sex they are - I'd hire them. I don't get the whole "I'd rather have a woman / man" discussion - a decent painter is a decent painter.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> I once had a mother/son combo..


Thats sounding perverted.

Whats wrong with me?!?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> Hey all - to answer a couple questions - one girl I worked with / subbed for was more ornery than all the men I've worked around put together, and on the flip side - the lady I apprenticed for was the most polite / meticulous lovely person in the world.
> 
> We did hire a male painter on the odd occasion when we needed an extra pair of hands at a pinch - and he was very good too.
> 
> So I suppose on balance I wouldn't care either way - if they were (as stated previously) polite / tidy / respectful / meticulous then whatever sex they are - I'd hire them. I don't get the whole "I'd rather have a woman / man" discussion - a decent painter is a decent painter.


That's a fair, balanced, and reasonable approach...You must be Canadian.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe it is because I am in the extreme mid west, but the roles of men and women are antiquated here.
Women do not receive the same respect form either gender on job sites if they are working on them.
Unless they are designers...
Seen it numerous times.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Maybe it is because I am in the extreme mid west, but the roles of men and women are antiquated here.
> Women do not receive the same respect form either gender on job sites if they are working on them.
> Unless they are designers...
> Seen it numerous times.


I'm not even sure what that means


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Maybe it is because I am in the extreme mid west, but the roles of men and women are antiquated here.
> Women do not receive the same respect form either gender on job sites if they are working on them.
> Unless they are designers...
> Seen it numerous times.


lmao Hard to steal my int gf with that attitude. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> I'm not even sure what that means


Hard to say about the wild mid west.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe you need to be mysogynistic to understand.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

120 post and not 1 piwf painter chick picts,wth.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Gough said:


> I'm not even sure what that means


Missouri and Kansas still believe that the role of men and women are clear cut.
The man works, the woman tends the home.
Especially the elite class here, which the woman shops all day while he husband works 100 hour weeks to support it.
The housewives get snarkey when a woman is doing the work in their home...unless they aren"t white.

maybe you don't know about where I work..Overland Park in Johnson County Kansas...so here is this for you people who want to crawl up in my paint bucket and get lippy:

****** from OP

Johnny Dare is the only morning DJ since Mancow, and Bob & Tom were booted of the air here.

SO, I don't care the politics in your town, I can only speak to mine...

mkay?





Workaholic said:


> lmao Hard to steal my int gf with that attitude. :jester:


lol.



Carl said:


> Maybe you need to be mysogynistic to understand.


I understand my clients...you know, the millionaires that put money in my pocket...Carl.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Missouri and Kansas still believe that the role of men and women are clear cut.
> The man works, the woman tends the home.
> Especially the elite class here, which the woman shops all day while he husband works 100 hour weeks to support it.
> The housewives get snarkey when a woman is doing the work in their home...unless they aren"t white.
> ...


I was going to guess Oklahoma....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Gough said:


> I was going to guess Oklahoma....


same difference.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Shakey0818 said:


> 120 post and not 1 piwf painter chick picts,wth.


 
is this what you mean??


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wje said:


> I once had a mother/son combo.. both were let go.. but had nothing to do with the relationship they had to one another, but rather the work they produced.


Like mother like son!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> I was going to guess Oklahoma....


I woulda thought my state would've gotten at least a honorable mention in this category.:jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Shakey0818 said:


> 120 post and not 1 piwf painter chick picts,wth.


I admit to being a internet dummy and not being familiar with all the acronyms, but what is "piwf" ?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I admit to being a internet dummy and not being familiar with all the acronyms, but what is "piwf" ?


I'm think that it's something along the lines of "painter I would follow", meaning that's it's a painter whose FB page you would follow. I'm sure that's it. It's a little like, wtf, meaning "why the face?"

:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> I'm think that it's something along the lines of "painter I would follow", meaning that's it's a painter whose FB page you would follow. I'm sure that's it. It's a little like, wtf, meaning "why the face?"
> 
> :whistling2:


LMAO. Thanks Gough, I knew I could count on you to help me here.

So _FB_ means...................never mind, I got it. :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sooo...
Does that mean no one wants to hear my joke about we never sent a woman to the moon?
:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Sooo...
> Does that mean no one wants to hear my joke about we never sent a woman to the moon?
> :whistling2:


I'm listening.:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> LMAO. Thanks Gough, I knew I could count on you to help me here.
> 
> So _FB_ means...................never mind, I got it. :jester:


 Well, butter my a.. and call me biscuit.


----------



## charlesdyer (Dec 13, 2013)

I think this is a promising development, and one that could make painter decoratorting Perceptions a more useful resource.

bristol painter and decorator
painter bristol


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

charlesdyer said:


> I think this is a promising development, and one that could make painter decoratorting Perceptions a more useful resource.
> 
> bristol painter and decorator
> painter bristol


There is an unresourceful perception going around about painters decoratorting?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, butter my a.. and call me biscuit.


How yummy does that sound!...I mean the butter, and toasty biscuits... and all:blush:


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I admit to being a internet dummy and not being familiar with all the acronyms, but what is "piwf" ?


Kinda like a Milk
Painter i wanna f***


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> How yummy does that sound!...I mean the butter, and toasty biscuits... and all:blush:


Bwahahaha, you made me spit coffee through my nose!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Shakey0818 said:


> Kinda like a Milk
> Painter i wanna f***


milk.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

ronaledsmith said:


> Hire someone prfessional


On a scale of 1 to Mr. Lahey, how drunk are you?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well that was a blast from the past. Some of us have become pretty boring after six years. Love you, Wisey.


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

I was kind of afraid to look at this old thread, and it has not disappointed...
But I'm also heartened by the words of many who respect women and especially good women painters. I am one and I learned from one. 

What I want to know is how those women heft those 28', 32' + extension ladders. I can sidle them around if they're up, but that's about it. 24' is the biggest I can handle completely on my own, including hoisting it up on the truck. This keeps me limited to one story exteriors. Ladies?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Mr. Lahey?*



Woodco said:


> On a scale of 1 to Mr. Lahey, how drunk are you?


Woodco, I am not Mr. lahey, but I am on my way to getting .....

Who is Mr. Lahey? :O

flubbyos


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

futtyos said:


> Woodco, I am not Mr. lahey, but I am on my way to getting .....
> 
> Who is Mr. Lahey? :O
> 
> flubbyos


Not a fan of Trailer Park boys? Best thing to come out of Canada since the CFL.


----------

